# I feel like i am at a crossroads with my cat with pillow foot and asthma



## Mike2000z28 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have posted quite a few times about my cat penguino. He was diagnosed with pillow foot over two years ago and he was actually having asthma attacks every 2-3 months that we observed while we were home. He hasn't had one in over year in front of us, however the vet said it is so mild he doesn't require anything. Anyway it seems when his wheezing picks up and labored breathing while sleeping his pillow foot gets worse despite being on doxcycline working on almost 2 years now with really no effect except it just eliminates a limp, but the actually ulcerations and crust come and go and seem to get better and worse regardless of the medication. Its obvious the 100mg of Doxcycline isn't working as much as is basically barely keeping up with his condition. Right now he developed a huge crust on his main pad that is almost touching one of his outer paws. He doesn't get the swollen purple pads or bleeding yet(thank god) but he gets the scaly crusts growths that almost stick out like dry warts. When he walks you can hear the tap of the crust with every step. He isn't in pain as i can touch it and he doesn't lick it or anything to show any discomfort. Has anyone had to deal with this. At this point whats worse Doxcycline or prednisone longterm?. We tried the prednisone for 2 months and it didn;t seem to do much but it was much cheaper and i don't think the doxy is doing anything better.

I am about to get an air purifier for the living room where he spends much of his time to try to help him out.

Should i cycle him off the doxy and go back to prednisone? I worry about the longterm effects of the Doxy afterall it is an antibiotic not to mention tastes like crap. It is almost like Pick your Poison. Sometimes i feel it is this new house we moved into as he never had any problems in the apartment and then we moved and it all started.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Mike,
I'm so sorry to hear Penguino isn't doing better with the Doxycycline...
I hope you got my PM a while back, when you asked about Charlie's dosage...

I don't know if it will help, but I'm including several links, I'd found, about Pillow Paw, when I first thought this was what Charlie was suffering from...

Has Penguino been tested for FIV?
Pillow Paw is a symptom of a Compromised immune system...not all cats will test Positive for FIV, however. (Charlie was FIV negative).
If FIV positive, it means this disease is going to be harder to control, and other complications can happen, to further weaken the immune system...

I wish I could help more...
I know the angst this causes, I am always checking Charlie's paws, because, it can come back, sometimes with a vengeance...

This happened to one of our other members, who was a huge help, and support for me, at the time.
His beloved cat, after doing well for a time, had it come back, so bad, that he knew the kindest thing he could do, was set his cat free, to Fly to the Bridge...it broke my heart as well, to hear this...
Sending Healing Prayers for Penguino, and (((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon

http://vitalitymagazine.com/article/five-diseases-your-pets-paws-reveal-and-steps-to-healing/

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_plasma_cell_pododermatitis.html

http://www.vetsonline.co.nz/souther...do?infoItemId=64811&itemId=3325&parentId=3315

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-3164.2004.411_22.x/abstract

http://vetbook.org/wiki/cat/index.php/Plasma_cell_pododermatitis


----------



## Mike2000z28 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, yeah all i do is read, but the funny thing i can't really find any pictures of paws that resembles his except one where they say its keratoma, like a big crust. Some of his pads are scaly but his main pads especially the front ones which are the worst are concentrated crusts type growths but the pad itself isn't overly swollen like a balloon. I am almost positive he isn't FIV positive since when i took him from outside they suggested i get that test done before i keep him. I had the other cat from outside tested as well. I just feel maybe it isn't pillow paw after all and something else, but almost anything else it should have gotten better(and it seems to when it wants to though regardless of the medication). The wheezing/breathing is for sure related to whatever is affecting his paws. Both autoimmune issues, should i try a lysine supplement? Since its the immune system in overdrive would the lysine be counterproductive in ramping it up even more or balancing it out?

I just feel bad since i always get the he is overweight crap at the vet who wants to sell me on a metabolic diet. I told her straight last time my food is much better and the only reason he has put on weight is probably due to his paws not in ideal condition since he wasn't that big when he had no illness.

He is a very happy cat, purrs and does the biscuits on the blanket with a piece of the blanket in his mouth and he sleeps on me when i get home. The doxy literally for me just takes away a limp that tends to come back when he is off the meds even though physically his paws look the same at times off the meds.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi again Mike,
I see what you mean about his paw pad...
I was trying to find more pictures too...
It could be a possible allergy to something in the environment...
One person changed the litter to something else, and her cats paws, healed up...

There was also something called 'Calcification Cutis' (?) That affects the paw pads, the pads swell first, then can crack open, or build up...
If the pads are squeezed, a whitish, thickish, fluid comes out...

Have you tried soaking his feet in anything? 

I did a little more research, and found some more links for you...

http://www.animaladvocacy.ie/irish-...cell-pododermatitis-pillow-foot/#.VgSvieq3PFo

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=1+2141&aid=202

http://www.2ndchance.info/egc.htm

http://www.pethealthnetwork.com/cat...sma-cell-pododermatitis-my-cat-has-a-sore-paw

http://m.petmd.com/cat/conditions/skin/c_ct_pododermatitis


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Seems like it's time for another vet. I don't know where you're located, but if you can manage a consultation at a vet school that would probably be your best opportunity for getting a diagnosis and treatment plan. The vet school clinics have loads of specialists available. In most cases you would be able to have the vet school work with your local vet for ongoing treatment. So consider it, even if it's a several hour drive.


----------



## Mike2000z28 (Oct 26, 2010)

He won't even let me spray his feet with safe anti-inflammatory spray and once i put it on his paws(that is if he is stretching out) he licks it right off. He isn't a cooperative cat in the term you can medicate him or let alone touch his feet near water. He is extremely smart. My other boy is a like a jaguar, he loves the water. He is more easy going and can be handled for the most part. I live in Montreal, and the vet i go to is the most advanced in my area, however it isn't a cat clinic.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Mike,
I was looking at another thread of yours, that you have some pics, of Penguino's paws, when this started...
It could possibly be a 'Keratin' issue...

I'm also including a link to a thread of mine, where I had questions about some of the medications, especially the Doxycycline...there was some very good advice given there...

I don't know if it would work, but even a warm, wet washcloth, wrapped around his paw, for a couple of minutes might help...
Sharon

http://www.catforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=262290


----------



## Mike2000z28 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are the current pics, especially the big crust on his front paw pad that is touching his toe.http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w311/mike2000z28/peguino%20paw%20pics%20November%202014/20150929_004155.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...no paw pics November 2014/20150929_002435.jpg

Here is his rear paw pad and the type of ulcer is almost the same on his other rear pad as well. http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...no paw pics November 2014/20150929_004208.jpg


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh WOW Mike!
Poor Penguino...his paws don't look good at all...
It's definitely time for a 'Punch' test...
I was looking today for Charlies vet bill...as soon as I find it, I'll let you know what that test cost me, for him. I'm sure the cost will be different where you are...
I'd suggest asking your vet about a 'ball park' quote, on cost...

At only eight years old, he's still got a lot of living to do!

The paw pad removal surgery, is always an option...BUT you need to find out exactly, what Penguino has first, then see if there's other treatments possible. 
Sending Healing Prayers for Penguino, and some (((HUGS))) for you...
Sharon


----------



## Mike2000z28 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well its mainly that one paw with the huge crust thats touching his toe now. You can actually see the same pics from last november how it was better than. It seems its almost the same treatment for any condition he might have since it seems autoimmune. So steroids or toning the immune system.

They are macro pics, so the one of the back pads, is very superficial and typically they have always been the least aggressive in terms of growth and crustiness. Its the fronts that seems to get the worst of whatever he has. The punch would require them to bandage his paw? no and put him under? He has to lose weight before they would want to put him under. It doesn't bother him like i can pull on the crust and he doesn't wince in pain, but he doesn't like his paws handled normally anyway.

Have you seen anything like it? I gotta say almost all the skin diseases or allergies in cats and frankly i have never seen one that resembles what he has. I say pillow paw for the fact its only his paws and generally the other diseases affect all over the body.


----------

